# Nvcpl.dll APIS are not working on Windows Vista



## bhaushedbale (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi All ,
I am facing problem related to Vista and NVIDIA graphics card.
Here I am trying to enable the NVIDA graphics card port by using specific APIs mentioned in NVCPL.dll API manual which is provided by Nvidia.
Those API are working fine on windows XP successfully for enabling and disabling graphics card ports , But same APIs are not working on Windows Vista. Here I am trying to enable graphics card ports but it not working.
I used Nvcpl.dll API manual version 13.0 dated as 21, January 2005 please guid me to solve this problem


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I'm really starting to wonder about some of our newer denizens. 

Sir or Madam,

This is the Macintosh part of these fora. The vast majority of people that inhabit this area are more likely experts on the Mac OS than the Windows OS. Sure, there are some of us who use both, but I think it distinctly possible that you will receive much quicker assistance by posting your question in one of the rooms that is devoted to the myriad problems related to any of the Windows iterations.

Best of luck in solving your OS issues.


----------

